# Specialized Levo Turbo - Comp or Expert?



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello all.

First time post on here. I just wondered if any Levo users had an opinion on whether it is worth paying the extra money for a 2018 Carbon Expert, instead of a Comp. I want to do long day rides, and thought the money saved with a Comp could go towards a spare battery instead...?!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I've owned both 2017's. Go Comp. Save the extra cash for toothpaste and beer because you're going to be smiling a lot! Have fun and ride legal.


----------



## Plusforever (Oct 5, 2015)

The brakes, rear shock and fork are sub-standard with the Comp (at least the 2017). So, determine if those things matter to you.


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

I've just got a comp carbon. For 2018 these get a Revelation fork which is the same chassis as the pike but without the charger damper. Getting great reviews. I'll post an honest opinion on them next week as planning to do about 50 mile on the Levo this weekend.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a 2018 Comp Carbon. Had the first ride this week. Coming from a 2016 6Fattie. 

There’s nothing that I feel is missing from the Comp Carbon. It is an unbelievable bike. I went out and did 17 miles on my local trail centre on blue and red trails and it was the best biking experience that I’ve ever had. I was totally trashed after it - burned 1100 calories according to my Wahoo/Heart Rate Monitor combo and was totally ruined for 2 days after. 

This thing allows you to ride faster, harder and further and I’m totally in awe of it. 

Which ever one you get, enjoy! 

If I can workout how to upload a picture with this crappy forum software I will add it - I have the Carbon Chameloen Matt carbon and it looks amazing.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

Pic of my Comp Carbon:


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Just back from my first ride on the carbon comp, a lap of the red and black at Llandegla 15 miles in total, 1800ft climbing and half a battery left. Wet as hell but such a blast. Naturally, the climbs were taken in its stride but can't get over how much faster it is downhill. Cleared a small triple that I've never managed on a conventional bike. Still some adjustments to make to suspension settings and still getting used to flats after years on spds. Also, found there's a small multitool tucked into the rear shock mount - handy.


----------



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Brilliant guys. thanks for the photo, opinions and reviews. I think I'll go for the Comp! There are quite a lot of electric bikes in the region that I live, so I shouldn't get scoffed at too much!


----------



## preachinmachine (Jun 9, 2006)

One of the major selling points of the Expert is you get the CARBON ROVAL wheels....that alone is worth the extra $$


----------



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Do you get a lot more stiffness with the Carbon wheels? I'm going to test ride one later this week.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

alinthelakes said:


> Do you get a lot more stiffness with the Carbon wheels? I'm going to test ride one later this week.


They tend to be laterally and vertically stiffer, which I find more desirable on a 29er. Aluminum rims provide a slightly more comfortable ride and compliance, and thereby a little more traction. On a 27.5 + ebike, I'd think they'd be approaching bike jewelry status, if you can afford it and like the idea, cool. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it, the weight difference is likely negligible.

Having seen friends lighter than me snap a few pairs, I'm not a fan of rovals either.


----------



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Ah, thanks for the great insight. The terrain around here is incredibly rough. Everything is pointing to me saving my money and going for the Comp.

Ta!


----------



## preachinmachine (Jun 9, 2006)

For the most part, I agree with Harryman's assessment. However, at the end of the day, some like carbon wheels and some don't...if you don't, it's certainly not worth the the extra money. 
I personally do and I've had many bikes with Carbon Roval's and never had an issue. Anyway, the original question was is it worth the extra money for the Expert vs. the Comp and no one was mentioning the Carbon wheels as the biggest factor in the price difference....so, I just wanted to bring that to your attention. No doubt, you'll love either model...!


----------



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

you know what.... I am a sucker for a spec'd out bit of kit, so I have a horrible feeling I am going to talk myself into the Expert anyway. I really appreciate everyone's input! Great forum.


----------



## preachinmachine (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm waiting on my already ordered 2018 Expert as we discuss.....to me, it's well worth the extra $1,500 with all the upgrades...


----------



## preachinmachine (Jun 9, 2006)

It gets much, much harder to justify the cost of the S-Works over the Expert when comparing the differences....but the Expert has some obvious upgrades over the Comp that can actually be appreciated. I don't think you'd regret it.


----------



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Yep. I am in the UK, and I found a really good deal on an Expert, so I'll go for it I think. Plus the Red is cool. Haha.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I had Roval 38 Carbon wheelset on my Levo set up tubeless and honestly could not tell the difference. As Harryman mentioned, with the 27.5+ tires, the precision feeling of Carbon kinda dissapears. But hey, screw it!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Btw, the Orbea ebike with shimano steps looks real good and same price point as the Levo.


----------



## alinthelakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Haha. Anything not carbon fibre is just so last century. I'm embracing the technology.... And my fiance for letting me buy it! We might wear the cycling shorts, but we all know they wear the trousers!


----------

